# Cherry Eye



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all,

My 1 1/2 yr old Hav, Joey, developed a cherry eye yesterday. This morning, I noticed that it had gone back in. My question to those who have experience with cherry eye is - Should I take him to the vet anyway? I made an appointment for tomorrow, but I'm not sure if there is anything they can do if they can't see it. ON the other hand, I've read that cherry eye can be treated with steroid drops to prevent re-occurance. Your thoughts?

He has a tough time in the car so I'd like to be sure that it's worth while to put him through the stress of a vet visit.........

Many thanks for your input!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Wish I could give you some advise, but I fortunately haven't had any experience with cherry eye. But there are several that have, so I'm sure someone will pop on soon to give you some advise.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Cherry eye*



LJS58 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My 1 1/2 yr old Hav, Joey, developed a cherry eye yesterday. This morning, I noticed that it had gone back in. My question to those who have experience with cherry eye is - Should I take him to the vet anyway? I made an appointment for tomorrow, but I'm not sure if there is anything they can do if they can't see it. ON the other hand, I've read that cherry eye can be treated with steroid drops to prevent re-occurance. Your thoughts?
> 
> ...


My Hav, Tyler, has had a cherry eye since his younger years. I brought him to an ophthalmologist at that time who examined him, then popped it out and told me if it ever came out like that (and it was ugly) that he should have it surgically repaired. It never did, so I never put him through the surgery. Tyler is now 16 years old. There are several others on the forum, however, who have had the surgery and they can give you their experience with that aspect. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Im sorry to hear aboit your pup havung cherry eye. Scudder had cherry eye. The surgery was easy and he faired well. My vet told me to wait until the cherry eye was out all the time and then do surgery. 
Good luck!


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> Im sorry to hear aboit your pup havung cherry eye. Scudder had cherry eye. The surgery was easy and he faired well. My vet told me to wait until the cherry eye was out all the time and then do surgery.
> Good luck!


Thanks, so did Scudder's pop in and out for a while before it stayed out all the time? Do you know if that's common? This was the first time he had it, and it only stayed out for a few hours.

He gets so stressed in the car, that I'd hate to take him if there's nothing the vet can do.

Thanks for the info, I really appreciate it!


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

sandypaws said:


> My Hav, Tyler, has had a cherry eye since his younger years. I brought him to an ophthalmologist at that time who examined him, then popped it out and told me if it ever came out like that (and it was ugly) that he should have it surgically repaired. It never did, so I never put him through the surgery. Tyler is now 16 years old. There are several others on the forum, however, who have had the surgery and they can give you their experience with that aspect. Good luck with your decision.


Thanks, I'm glad to hear that Tyler has been very lucky with his eye. I'm hoping that Joey's will stay in....fingers crossed.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LJS58 said:


> Thanks, so did Scudder's pop in and out for a while before it stayed out all the time? Do you know if that's common? This was the first time he had it, and it only stayed out for a few hours.
> 
> He gets so stressed in the car, that I'd hate to take him if there's nothing the vet can do.
> 
> Thanks for the info, I really appreciate it!


Yes. It would pop in and out on it's own. The first time it was out for just an hour or so. Then it didn't do it again for awhile. Eventually, it was out all the time. 
Do you have a car seat for your pup? You might consider taking him for daily car rides. I bet he will get used to it and eventually look forward to it. My guys go in the car daily and also run errands with me. They really enjoy the rides and just relax and enjoy the view If he only goes in the car for vet visits, he will associate car rides with bad experiences. If he gets to go to different places, he will soon realize car rides don't equal bad things.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> Yes. It would pop in and out on it's own. The first time it was out for just an hour or so. Then it didn't do it again for awhile. Eventually, it was out all the time.
> Do you have a car seat for your pup? You might consider taking him for daily car rides. I bet he will get used to it and eventually look forward to it. My guys go in the car daily and also run errands with me. They really enjoy the rides and just relax and enjoy the view If he only goes in the car for vet visits, he will associate car rides with bad experiences. If he gets to go to different places, he will soon realize car rides don't equal bad things.


I tried a car booster seat, but he seemed more afraid if he could see out, so I switched back to putting him in his carrier. Maybe it's time to try out the car seat again for short tips. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes. Just take him for quick trips. Build it up over time longer car rides. Bella used to panic as a puppy in the car. She is still a bit nervous if she doesn't recognize where we are going, but is so much better. She rides backwards in her carseat so she doesn't have to see out the window. My boys love the car and even going on long trip. They just hunker down for the long trip


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter had cherry eye that stayed out, it was small, but I decided to get the cherry eyed fixed. It is a tuck and sew the cherry eye back in a pocket type procedure. That is the best method. The eye has a weak muscle, I think...that is why it has popped out. 

Dexter did very well. I have pictures if you want to see.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Dexter had cherry eye that stayed out, it was small, but I decided to get the cherry eyed fixed. It is a tuck and sew the cherry eye back in a pocket type procedure. That is the best method. The eye has a weak muscle, I think...that is why it has popped out.
> 
> Dexter did very well. I have pictures if you want to see.


Thanks so much for the info. For now it's still in, so the vet told me not to bring him in until it pops out again. If it does, I'm so happy to have people like you on this wonderful forum that I can reach out to


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Scudders surgery was preformed like dexters. My vet deepened the pocket and then tucked and tacked it in with stitches.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> Scudders surgery was preformed like dexters. My vet deepened the pocket and then tucked and tacked it in with stitches.


Thank you so much for the info. I've done a little more research, (thanks to your helpful info!) so now I know what a "pocket technique" is. It sounds like the safest way to fix a cherry eye, so I will be sure to ask for that if it pops out again.

I've decided not to tell my Hav, Joey, that cherry eye is caused by a weak eye muscle since he thinks he is a very MIGHTY boy, lol.


----------

